

Autocomplete With Rails & Mongoid - gurgeous
http://www.dwellable.com/blog/Tech-Autocomplete-with-Rails-Mongoid

======
pqdbr
It seems a neat solution, but how do you expect to handle out of order queries
?

For example, I see that you have Mid Cape Cod (926 rentals).

But if I type cape cod, you only display "Cape Cod (4474 rentals".

If I type Orlando Florida I get only individual rentals in the AC, no
"orlando" city

------
gurgeous
I am the author. We don't have comments on the blog, so feel free to chime in
here.

